# New Honda GCV 160 Won't Start



## centurion47 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm a new member here looking for some help. I have a power washer w/honda GCV 160. Back in April I purchased it and used it for about 1 hour noticing the engine would ONLY RUN IF THE CHOKE WAS LEFT ON FULL. When the job was completed I shut off the fuel valve and ran it until the engine stopped. Last week, 6 months later I went to use the pressure washer but could not get the engine started, even after using a small amount of starter fluid. I believe I have a carb fuel problem. Any suggestions as to where I should go to fix this NEW WON"T START ENGINE?


Thanks, John


----------



## ddl1170 (Oct 10, 2010)

try removing bowl from carb. and check it for water trash and anything else that might have gotten in it, sometimes the needle will stick shuttting off the fuel


----------



## centurion47 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks, I did remove the carb from the engine looking for a needle valve to adjust but one was not apparant as far a I could determine. What is the setting for the needle valve should I have to remove it?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

centurion47 said:


> Thanks, I did remove the carb from the engine looking for a needle valve to adjust but one was not apparant as far a I could determine. What is the setting for the needle valve should I have to remove it?


I believe they are referring to the float needle on this carburetor. There are no real adjustments you can make on this carburetor. It likely has some kind of restriction internally either the main jet, nozzle or both. Since you have the carburetor off, you may want to remove the float bowl by taking the bolt on the bottom of the carburetor off, and have a look inside. You can use spray carburetor cleaner to remove any varnish build up you might have, the main jet and nozzle can be removed for cleaning as well. These carburetors are relatively inexpensive, so you can just replace it if you don't want to mess with trying to fix it.


----------

